# Tuner Thursday: Demec allroad (C5)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's an interesting take on the allroad from Finland-based Demec. That's a heck of a bullbar at the front, along with matching step bars at each side. 
More here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...Demec
or visit Demec at http://www.demec.fi
Fourtitude is releasing over 20 new Tuner galleries throughout the day 08.31.06. Monitor the additions all day via the Audi News Blog here...
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zeroforum?id=764


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Tuner Thursday: Demec allroad ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no thanks. 
the back looks sick... but that front bumper is awful.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Tuner Thursday: Demec allroad (bhb399mm)*

x2


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Tuner Thursday: Demec allroad ([email protected])*

That my friend...would never touch my AR


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Tuner Thursday: Demec allroad ([email protected])*

I want this exhaust...


----------

